# hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt



## Thosch (22. Juni 2008)

*hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt*

Hallo.
Habe das Problem das meine hosts-Datei gesperrt bzw. schreibgeschützt ist. Es kommt die Meldung das es Schr.-gesch. ist oder von einem anderen Prog. genutzt wird, so oder so ähnlich. Leider stehen da Einträge drinnen die ich jetzt wieder löschen will. Habe schon alle meine jetzt installierten Progs (Antiviren, AntiSpyware, usw.) durchsucht um den menüpunkt darinen zu finden der den Schutz wieder aufhebt. Nur habe ich nirgends was finden können bzw. hatte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Auch übers Admin-Konto funzt das nicht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Schutz zu deaktivieren, bzw die Datei durch eine andere, nicht schreibgeschützte zu ersetzen ?
THX schon mal für hilfreiche Tipps.


----------



## Goddess (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt*

Das wichtigste zuerst, die Datei hosts.ini im System32 Verzeichniss ist immer schreibgeschützt. Wenn du nichts an der Datei verändern musst, solltest du die Datei nicht weiter beachten. Über deine installierten Anti-Spyware,- Antiviren,- oder Firewallprogramme hast du hier nichts erwähnt. Deshalb kann ich nur vermuten, das du unter anderem Spybot S&D installiert und den Tea-Timer aktiviert hast. Der Tea-Timer kann nämlich dafür verantwortlich sein, das deine hosts.ini Datei nicht verändert werden kann. Bei Antiviren-Programmen oder Firewalls sollte in der Hilfe Datei stehen, wie du die Datei als Ausnahme behandeln, und dann wieder nach belieben verändern kannst. Um festzustellen welches Programm die Datei blockiert, kannst du Unlocker! benutzen. *click* Wenn du in der hosts.ini verdächtige Einträge hast, und sie deshalb löschen willst, dann sollte es dir mit dem Programm auch tatsächlich gelingen.


----------



## Thosch (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt*

Hallo und danke schon mal.
Es handelt sich bei mir nicht um eine ".ini"-Datei, weiß jetzt nicht ob du die gleiche meinst wie ich. Welche ich meine liegt in "system32\driver\etc\", soweit ich das jetzt gerade meine. Und diese hat auch keine Dateiendung.
Habe mir aber vorsichtshalber das Prog gezogen, werde das die Tage mal versuchen. Wie ich gerade gelesen habe wird die Datei aber nicht "un-gelockt" sonder gleich gelöscht. Sollte aber mittels Editor nicht schwer sein eine neue zu erstellen.
Danke nochmals.


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt*

von Spybot S&D wird die hosts-datei unter *Werkzeuge/IE-Spielereien* geschützt.
und das programm schreibt die datei auch voll beim immunisieren.

allerdings kann ich den schreibschutz ohne weiteres manuell aufheben. :-o


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: hosts - Datei gesperrt/schreibgeschützt*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> von Spybot S&D wird die hosts-datei unter *Werkzeuge/IE-Spielereien* geschützt.
> und das programm schreibt die datei auch voll beim immunisieren.
> 
> allerdings kann ich den schreibschutz ohne weiteres manuell aufheben. :-o



Um das hier für andere Suchende aufzulösen. Habe das Prog gefunden, eher durch Zufall, was die host-Datei sperrt. Es ist ... es war ...
... tataaa ... 
die Firewall !!


----------

